# Udder Edema in a non-lactating doe?



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is udder edema possible in a non-lactating doe?

A friend of mine is new to the goat world and has a 5 or so year old mixed breed solid black doe. I've been helping her out with mineral and feed requirements etc. As far as she knows, the doe has never been bred.

Several months ago this doe starts developed very large/extended teats and a small udder. An equine vet (but who also has goats) looked at it and could not suggest a treatment.

The teats themselves have gone back to a more reasonable size but there is definitely an udder. I went over last night and was able to milk out of both sides but it was CLEAR fluid. No heat, no hardness, no lumps, she is not running a temp, nothing. I did feel one small knot at the top of a teat which I could not break apart or milk out. I attributed it to injury as she used to be housed with a very aggressive wether.

Any suggestions?

I've read calcium or vitamin C deficiency *may* be the cause but it seems all the info on Udder Edema refers to bred does! I have also read that breeding her could fix it if it is a false pregnancy (but its not milk... and she isn't showing other signs). This problem occurred shortly after a doe companion was introduced (replacing the aggressive wether).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would guess precocious udder....but to be sure its not infected I would take her temp...and test for mastisis...

is she eating drinking pooping peeing bright eye and alert other wise?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> false pregnancy (but its not milk... and she isn't showing other signs).


I had a doe who had false pregnancy...she had milk on one side but clear fluid ontheother...we allowed her to "deliver" the cloud burst and re bred her when she came back in heat...

With a pu...the best medicine is to breed her so she can build a proper udder...but I would be sure there is no infection first : )


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

doh! Actually test for mastitis. Right - I'm no dairy person! I check for lumps, heat, blood or clumps in the fluid, etc. but didn't consider actually testing. I've never done it before!

Definitely no temp, I took it myself last night and she is a healthy animal since coming under the care of my friend. Just surprised a P.U. could show up at her age! I'll suggest she test for mastitis just to be safe and then talk to her more about breeding her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ihave read where very very young does get PU! some one on here had a 3 month in milk!!

yes start with a Mas. test...then go from there...: )


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

My 6 month old is in milk she looks bred to the others by a pooch test but she dosen't feel bred to me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> My 6 month old is in milk she looks bred to the others by a pooch test but she dosen't feel bred to me.


was she exposed to a buck? if so how long ago?


----------

